# I fell on the sauna and it hurt my back



## Extra Virgin Olive Oil

Haluan ilmoittaa, että saunassa oli liukas lattia ja minä kaaduin. Kirjoitetaanko oikein näin?

Kaaduin saunassa laskeamassa lattia, liukas lattian takia ja särkesi selkäpuoli. (?)


----------



## Gavril

Extra Virgin Olive Oil said:


> Haluan ilmoittaa, että saunassa oli liukas lattia ja minä kaaduin. Kirjoitetaanko oikein näin?
> 
> Kaaduin saunassa laskeamassa lattia, liukas lattian takia ja särkesi selkäpuoli. (?)



Voit sanoa, 

_Liukastuin ja kaaduin saunan (liukkaalla) lattialla ja loukkasin selkäni._

En ole varma, että _särkesi _on oikea muoto verbistä _särkeä_: sanoisin pikemmin _särki _(esim. _selkää särki _"(my) back ached"). Suomalaiset, oletteko nähnyt verbimuodon _särkesi_?


----------



## Extra Virgin Olive Oil

Uskon, että minä kirjoitin väärin otsikkona, mutta en näe sinun selityksesi. Mitä "fell on" tarkkoittaisi?


----------



## Gavril

Extra Virgin Olive Oil said:


> Uskon, että minä kirjoitin väärin otsikkona, mutta en näe sinun selityksestäsi. Mitä "fell on" tarkkoittaisi?



Jos sanoisin englanniksi "I fell on the sauna", se tarkoittaisi että putosin saunan (todennäköisesti saunarakennuksen) ulkopuoleen. Esim. jos putoaisin helikopterista ja päätyisin saunarakennuksen kattoon, voisin sanoa, "I fell on the sauna".


----------



## altazure

_Loukkasin selkäni _tai _satutin selkäni_ on hyvä ilmaus tässä tilanteessa. Kuten Gavril sanoi, "särkesi" ei ole oikea taivutus (vaan _selkääni särki_).

Tästä mieleeni tuli hiukan puhekielinen sanontatapa _särkeä_ _selkänsä_ (missä _särkeä_ on merkityksessä 'rikkoa', ei 'sattua'), joka tarkoittaa suunnilleen samaa kuin _loukata selkänsä_ tai _satuttaa selkänsä_, mutta on vakavampi: _loukkaaminen_ tai _satuttaminen_ voi kestää vain hetken, mutta selän kipu kestää pidempään _särkemisen_ jälkeen, selkä "menee rikki":

"Särjin selkäni viikko sitten yrittäessäni nostaa isoa kiveä!"
"Isäni särki selkänsä rakennustyömaalla viisi vuotta sitten ja on sen jälkeen ollut työkyvyttömyyseläkkeellä."
"Älä yritä kantaa sitä yksin, särjet vain selkäsi!"


----------

